# Live Stream einbinden und Anzeigegröße anpassen



## Matzner (14. Dezember 2010)

Hallo

ich möchte einen Livestream einer webcam auf meiner HP zeigen.

Wie binde ich das am besten mit html ein. Sollte nicht Playerabhängig sein, da der Stream vom iphone bis Windows PC abspielbar sein sollte.

Wie kann man die Videogröße (Anzeigegröße) an die jeweilige Bildschirmgröße anpassen?


----------



## Bloedlah (22. Dezember 2010)

Hi Matzner,

da wirst du ohne einen Player keine Chance haben. Videos können erst mit html5 ohne Player wiedergegeben werden. 

Es gibt ein paar Player, die du in deine Seite einbauen kannst, die dann nicht beim User auf dem Rechner liegen müssen. Jedoch ist davon die Basis meist Flash o.ä. Und ob die streamen können weiß ich nicht.

Grüße Anton


----------

